# Toilet bowl - water running slowly



## jplindsey (Jul 9, 2011)

I noticed a very small amount of water running continuing to run into our toilet bowl. In taking off the tank lid, I was able hear a small "water running" sound and was even able to make it stop briefly when I lifted the float ball. However, messing with the float ball doesn't seem to have an affect anymore.

Any pointers?


----------



## Redwood (Jul 9, 2011)

Replace the fill valve, in most cases a Fluidmaster 400A will do the job. While you are doing that I'd recommend installing a new flapper and braided stainless steel closet supply as well.

Avoid using the Watts FloodSafe Closet Supply Lines they push at the big orange box store....

Click Here for additional information...


----------



## JSullivan (Jul 11, 2011)

Replacing the fill valve is probably your best bet, but I would use a Korky QuietFill (part number 528).

I find that they work better and are quieter (they don't have the annoying "water hammer" that Fluidmaster does when shutting off).  Plus they have really good customer support in case you need help with anything.


----------



## Redwood (Jul 11, 2011)

They can do some pretty good pipe shaking....

I don't care much for that Hunter design Korky uses...

But I do like their flappers...


----------



## jplindsey (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. It ended up just being the flapper which I've replaced, and we're doing pretty well now.


----------

